# Cinema Club



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi guys

Thought this might come in handy for all us cinema lovers to rate films.  

I havent been lately but am looking forward to seeing the Da'vinci code,  I havent read the book (to educational for me) but quite fancy the film.

Anyone seen anything worth ranting or raving about lately?

Donna


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

The Constant Gardener - saw it a t the cinema and just watched it again on dvd.... amazing film.  Really moving and also thought provoking!

Jen


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

cronicles (sp) of narnia! that was fantastic and the weatherman, its a bit of a strange one that....


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Walk the Line is the best film ive seen in ages. Its not what i would normally like but i gave it a go and have watched it 3 times since. Its based on a true story of Johnny Cash and has all of his music sung by the actor who plays him (Joaquin Phoenix) Reese Witherspoon is excellent in it and won an oscar for her singing. Soundtrack is brilliant too.

anyone else seen it?

L xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

walk the line looks brilliant, i love johnny cash and as for Joaquin Pheonix PHWOAR!! 
saw mona lisas smile the other day, brill film. ill watch anything within reason. love ice age 2 as well. havent seen narnia, i had to do loads of english stuff on the books at school so put off a bit, however have you ever seen shadowlands? thats so good anthony hopkind, film about cs lewis. i adore anthony hopkins, the film is so sad. step mom is really good and very emotional aswell. ohh i love my films!

corrina


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

I have not been to the cinema in ages, think the last thing I saw was Narnia or the Poducers (which we saw on stage in London so had to see the film and now have the dvd  ).  Can't wait for the Da Vinci code (which I have read and I'm not overly intelligent so if I can read it anyone can!), X-Men 3 and that animated one, something about Africa  Can't remember the name but like the look of it all the same!  Da Vinci Code and X men 3 come out on the 25th May which is the day we have our first clinic appointment so might go afterwards to cheer ourselves up (thinking positive here  ).

What is Walk the Line About?

Matty


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Walk the line is the life story of Johnny Cash, Its fab (rather like the Ray Charles Story in a way) I couldnt stop tapping my feet all the way through it. Did'nt know much about the man before hand but think he's brill now!  and Reece was brill in it too 5 stars to "Walk the Line"


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Leanne-Haven't seen walking the line-sounds good though! Last one we saw last week-the first for a long time was:

Mission impossible 3 and it was fantastic  

Great scenes-one I couldn't look at as scared me ****less when one person(no clues here!) jumped off a very very high building-I hate heights-I couldn't watch the part as my innerds were doing flip flops, I slunk into my seat...You have to watch it-it was very good

Narnia-the witch in the wardrobe-we bought the dvd-we have cinema surround thingey, fantastic, no wonder I loved the book so much, when the little girl went into narnia-she looked just like me when was 8 years old-aahhh  

Da Vinci code-read it under great force from dh, until we were on holidays with his parents, then I couldn't put it down, would love to see the film

Constant Gardener-haven't seen it Jen but hear it's very good-I'll put it on my to do list 

Flutterbye-what's the Weatherman one? haven't heard of that one

Ginny-don't think I like the sound of the devils reject

Matty-go see mission impossible-everything else will be outa your mind for a couple of hours 

I personnaly love my favorite movies are: Ghost. Leaving Las Veags and Pretty Woman   

Larkles
xx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all

What a great thread....love watching films. However pefer to see them on DVD! The most recent films we have seen are Crash and Brokeback Mountain. They are both very heart renching fims...cried at both!!!! They are a must see. 

Em xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

My all time favourate has to be............. wait for it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

you won't beleive it..........

Calamity Jane with Doris Day..  superb every time!

I didnt think much of Crash to be honest, just wasnt my thing, the twists were very well done but I found it quite boring.  

So should I read the davinci code bofore I see the film then?  Do you need to know the bible, cos my limits are Adam and Eve.... nothing more!

Donz


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Young D

Definatley read the book first-am no bible knower either but couldn't put it down 

you'll love it
x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

oh i love doris day, well i actually love any musical. ive been collecting that dvd and magazine thing with thte musicals. fabulous. my alltime fave has to be audrey hepburn although i couldnt say which is her best film i love them all. breakfast at tiffanys, funny face oh they are brilliant.
brilliant thread

corrina


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

I just love Calamity Jane, have seen it loads.

Last thing I went to see was Greyfriars Bobby, only because my husband was in it, cried throughout.

Has anyone seen Man to Man with Joseph Fiennes, my hubby is in that one aswell and it has been released abroad, just wondering if anyone seen it in this country?

Chris F


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Greyfriars Bobby don't think I could watch that     way too sad for me, specially now when anything and everything makes me cry!  

Was it on at the cinema? if so which one and when? My mum loves the story


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Chris F said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just love Calamity Jane, have seen it loads.
> 
> ...


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

oh greyfriars bobby is so sad, but so good. i actually saw it on DVD in our local one stop for a fiver the other day. dh moaned about me getting it so didnt bother (however might acidently pop in and get it tomorrow) when i was a kid a school friend of mine got me a model of the dog when she went on holiday near to where it was made. 

does any one else admire the comic genius that is Jim Carey?? i adore him (dh is similar looking!!) i love liar liar, sooo funny

corrina


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

I just types in my post, pressed SOMETHING and lost it - grrr, I hate it when that happens  

Anyhoooo....

Chris - I took two guys that I work with to see Greyfriars Bobby, it wasn't my choice and I wasn't really looking forward to it but it was actually pretty good!  Although there were just the three of us and an elderly couple in the whole place!  Which was actually just as well as the two guys I was with turned out to be the noisiest "sweetie passers" I have had the misfortune to share a cinema with - who would have thought passing round a bag of minstrels would require such indepth conversation!!!  What role did your hubby have

Donz - I can't remember exactly when it was on, around Easter time maybe.  On the Da Vinci Code front I know nothing about the bible so you will be fine!

Larkles - will definately have to put Mission Impossible 3 on my "too see" list.  I actually have a bit of a soft spot for the Mission Impossible collection as the first one reminds me of when DH and I first got together - it was one of only 2 DVDs that I had at that time (that and Vampires).  It took us months to reach the end of either as we would get so far in only to find our selfs somewhat distracted   

Matty


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Corrina

 "Accidentally" buying Greyfriars Bobby - go for it!!!

Matty


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

We have horses, and John and horses have appeared in a lot of things, John was in Greyfriars quite a bit with the horses, my Dad also had a brief appearance in it.

Chris F


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi ginny, i really like the crow although havent seen it in ages.

has any one ever seen the robin williams film "the worls according to garp"?? glenn close plays his mother and it also has jessica tandy in it. i havent seen it in years but just found it on amazon on dvd  
its a really good film although a bit of a confusing one!

i went back to the shop to look for greyfriars bobby so that i could accidently buy it, *BUT SOMEONE ELSE HAD BEATEN ME TO IT!!!!!!!!!  *  

corrina


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

My husband was in it Ginny, the new version that was released in February

Chris F


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi ginny, greyfriars bobby was a true story about a little dog who sat by his masters grave

http://www.greyfriarsbobby.co.uk/story/story.html

i didnt realise they had made a new one though, ive not seen it advertised. 

corrina


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

its a bit emotional and lots "ahhhhhhh" all through it. i love the film have done since i was a kid. its more soppy than lassie i would say. definatly for the soppy at heart.

corrina


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol i have to say I like my gory stuff as well!   the hellraiser films are excellent and have to be my favorite, but i also like the really cheesy stuff like brain dead. the more low budget the better!
its been a while since they brought films out to hellraiser status!


corrina


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

oh i havent see Jack and Sarah in sooooo long. its so well put together, and not overly sad. Untaimed heart with christian slater (PHWOAR!) is brill aswell, again not overly sad but just one of those oh so touching films.

I also like Jack, that Robin williams film where hes the little boy who ages faster than other children. in actual fact give me a jim carey or robin williams film and ill be a very happy girlie! i have to say i love a good comedy, nothing beats a good chuckle when your down. i like the good old 80s films as well, i watched manequin for the 100th time the other day, still brilliant. dirty dancing was my big obsession while i was a moody teenager! i knew all the words to ALL the film lol

the other films that are a huge must have for me are tony curtis, especially trapeze. cor he was lovely back then!!

Corrina


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

hey guys not been on for a while....

ginny whats Jack and Sarah about?? don't think i've seen that one?

I'm going to see the davinci code tonight so i'll report back later on (if I can stay awake long enough)

I like a good romcom can't beat a laugh with a happy ending, I hate films that have a sad ending.

ginny greyfriars bobby is worth watching with a box of kleenex by your side its a great story but very sad, Its based in Edinburgh.

Donz[br]Posted on: 28/05/06, 17:53The Davinci code is deffy worth checking out. I'd give it 4 stars!!

I didnt quite get all of it but i was gripped, and screamed a couple of times with fright.

Donna


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

glad to here the Davinci code was good, i heard some very mixed reviews about it. very tempted to go and see it but i know for a fact DH will be bored out of his skull! if it doesnt involve will smith, and a porsche theres no hope (HUGE bad boys fan!!)

think i need to work on my buttering up lol

jack and sarah is about a chap whos wife dies during the birth of their baby girl, sarah. (i believe that was the mums name) and its about his struggle to work and bring up the baby whilst leading a normal life. he gets a nanny for her and the rest is just perfect with a few of lifes ups and downs mixed in!! think that makes it as clear as mud lol  

corrina


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh carrie I have seen Jack and Sarah years ago but its ringing bells.

DH will probably like the davinci code there is a car chase (albeit its a smart car)   

I quite fancy seeing the Omen too, there was a thing in the paper today about a woman who is due her baby on 06/06/06 and she's wanting to be induced because she's terrified of giving birth to the Devil,       

Donna


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Ginny

you like a horror don't you?
is it blood and guts you like or fright?
I don't think i've ever seen the original Omen.

Donnz


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls do u mind if i joined? Glad u are talking about the Davinci code as hubby is currently reading the book before he wants to see the film!

Kate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh my god - i love dirty dancing movie sooooo much!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Aaaah dirty dancing, the famous line.....

"I carried a watermellon"

ha ha you thought I was going to say "nobody puts baby in a corner" did'nt you

How many of you used to practice the lift in the swimming pool when you were a kid,,, Never ever managed it though!!


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Dark Angel - I loved X-Men 3, even as much as the other two and the strangest thing is,its really not a me type film at all  

Loved the D Vinci codes too, yes it was a smart car car chase but it was backwards    

Also agree, love Jack and Sarah and Dirty Dancing, now singing all the songs in my head (sat in a cafe at uni so better not sing them out loud or I'll get chucked out although only me and 2 janitors here - cafe is actually closed, got vending machine coffee  )


Oh, my dad has the original omen on video somewhere - used to really be into all that sort of stuff when I was a teenager but my tastes have slightly expanded but I would still like to see the new one, don't think hubby does thought - spoil sport!  Might tell him if he goes to see it with me I wont moan when the football in when world cup starts - that otta do it!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

the Glen Miller story is so good, love films like that. i also like jolson, about al jolson , brilliant. oh and the douglas badar film, that sso good. i ahve always loved it even from being a tiny tot and ironicly now live in Tangmere just up the road from a pub named after him!

I remember the lifts... ahhh those were the days.... i was in a talent comp at school (didnt have much though!!) and performed the final dance (i was patrick swayze!!!) except nerves got the better of me and my friend so we made it up as we went along, how ever some one in the top year did the whole thing to the tee. they won i think, wonderful to watch, but also slightly embarassing!

corrina


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

ginny a girl from my work went to see the omen at midnight last night 06/06/06 spooky, but she said it wasnt that scary.  

I however get scared out of my wits at Jurassic Park so no doubt it will scare me, she was dissapointed though.

Donna


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

brilliant, No plans for this saturday. i feel a relax on sofa evening comming up. luckily Neil loves that film aswell so thats him sorted lol

corrina


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh fab! I love Jack and sarah too, will definately be hiding the remote that night!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Speaking of River Pheonix.... seen Stand By Me?

Thats one of my all time favourates too!  I could play a part in it i've seen it that much.

I have the sound track too its excellent.Its one of those films that always takes me right back to my childhood.

Donna


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

I went to see the Da Vinci Code last night! and it was amazing, makes you wonder if Dan Brown is really telling the truth?!

hehe


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls

I have just received a 2 for1 card from AOL..if any of you are gold members of AOL (broadband) you can all apply. It is for all Vue cinemas in the country and its valid for a year..fantastic deal. x


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

have u seen the orange advert? if you text cinema to a number you can get a ticket for free only on a wed tho?!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Well I took another trip to the cinema last night, (thought we were going to see the new pirates of the carribean, but its not on for another week )

So ended up seeing a romcom with Keanu Reeves and Sandra Bullock, The Lakehouse - Oh my god!!!! You have to have a really vivid imagination for this film. Very far fetched totally unbeleivable (although I still managed to bubble at the end) 

I would'nt reccomend it at all.

Donna[br]: 25/06/06, 11:53I quite fancy seeing The Breakup, anyone seen it and give me a heads up?

Donna


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Donna.
I went to see the Break Up on Friday nite, cant say i rate it, disappointing ending.

Anyone see Memoirs of a Geisha, that was a good film.

Julia


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

hey julia

thanks for that, might just not bother now.

Donna


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone - what can u recommend to see at the moment i havnt been to the cinema in ages!

Kate xx


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Ive just watched The Machinist with Christian Bale - what a bizzare film.  Very good


----------

